# How would you use your Southwest Companion Pass?



## johnsontrio (Apr 30, 2016)

Having grown weary of Delta and their ridiculous prices and service from Detroit, I transferred my Marriott Points this year and earned a Companion Pass on Southwest.  I now am able to get a free ticket for every ticket I book until the end of 2017.  We just returned from a trip to Vegas to visit our nephew stationed at McNellis and see a couple shows. Unfortunately, we brought our crappy weather with us and didn't get to enjoy much pool time.

We have a trip booked next month to catch a Tiger's game out west, tour San Fransisco and will take Amtrak to Denver overnight and fly home from there.  I wanted to try an overnight train trip before booking anything longer.

We are still working and have to work around our schedules aside from vacation time.  I would like to book a short trip, at least bimonthly, to capitalize on the Companion Pass.  Looking for suggestions from Tuggers  as this seems like a well travelled bunch.

We are early 50's, like to be active, but nothing too extreme, love the beach, warm weather, but willing to do do colder locales.  DH is not interested in hours and hours of museums.  Have recently been to NYC and DC many times.  Have traveled to TX and FL many times.  DH would like to go to Boston but other than that doesn't contribute much on the planning end.  Considering if we should try to do Alaska or Panama Canal cruise next year in order to save on the airfare.  Also considering a weekend trip to Mobile to see the Alabama Gulf Coast and Mobile Bay area and possibly a weekend trip to the Texas State Fair to relive my childhood. 

*Where on Southwest's Route map would you travel and what would you see? * All input appreciated!


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 30, 2016)

I am intrigued by this companion pass you refer to. Can you tell us more?


----------



## jackio (Apr 30, 2016)

DH and I are in our 50's and love New Orleans.


----------



## johnsontrio (Apr 30, 2016)

Sure thing!  A Companion Pass is earned after you accumulate 110,000 Southwest Points in a calendar year.  It's good for that year and the year after. It allows you to get a free ticket for every ticket you purchase, if there is an available seat on your flight, you pay the taxes. Your companion can be changed 3 times in a calendar year.  

I transferred Marriott points for about half of the 110K needed and signed up for the Southwest Premier Visa for the other 50K. We don't stay in hotels that often and wanted to find a cheaper way to get my family to Mexico every year.  Southwest flies from Detroit to our most frequent destinations.  

I did a ton of reading on airline mileage blogs, Flyertalk and Southwest's website in order to figure out how to do this. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## johnsontrio (Apr 30, 2016)

My husband was over served at Mardi Gras and came home engaged!  We are very fond of Nola as well.


----------



## mdurette (May 1, 2016)

We have been Companion Pass holders for many years.   It is by far the best travel perc in the industry.   We fly 4-5 times a year (with two being high demand school vacation weeks).   Me and Dh fly on points and DD flies on the CP.    Tremendous savings for us.

But, since we fly exclusively with SW, that does limit our destination choice.

You mentioned Alaskan Cruise.  I am researching that now for this summer, some great last minute deals out there.   But, SW only flies into Seattle.   I am finding the better cruise itineraries/ships start out of Vancouver or are one ways starting or leaving out of Seward.   So, debating whether to keep it easy and just do a Seattle one or buy transfers from Seattle to Vancouver.

New England would be something to consider.  SW flies in Providence, Boston and Manchester.   (most flights into Providence).     You mention Boston - personally I would suggest a split stay between Providence and Newport instead.   Or maybe something on Cape Cod.


They also fly non stop to Nashville from Detroit.


For those of you intrigued about the CP.  A couple of tips.  Need 110,000 points in a CALENDAR year.

1.  Once earned you will get the remaining of the year and the entire following year.  So, best option is to earn early in the year.   (example:  earn in Feb 2017 and it is good for 23 months)

2.  How to get 110,000 points in a calendar year, so early?   A lot of people do it with Chase SW Visa credit card sign up offers.   Just plan it right.  Apply at end of the year and ensure you don't charge until after Jan 1st so the points drop then.

3.   Have a large amount of Marriott points built up.   The best way to  use this is with one of their 7 day travel packages.   http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

Example:   Turn in 270,000 Marriott points, get 120,000 SW points (more than enough for a CP) and also get 7 nights in a cat 1-5 hotel. 

Again, do this early in January and get almost 2 years of a CP.


----------



## topmom101 (May 1, 2016)

johnsontrio said:


> Sure thing!  A Companion Pass is earned after you accumulate 110,000 Southwest Points in a calendar year.  It's good for that year and the year after. It allows you to get a free ticket for every ticket you purchase, if there is an available seat on your flight, you pay the taxes. Your companion can be changed 3 times in a calendar year.
> 
> I transferred Marriott points for about half of the 110K needed and signed up for the Southwest Premier Visa for the other 50K. We don't stay in hotels that often and wanted to find a cheaper way to get my family to Mexico every year.  Southwest flies from Detroit to our most frequent destinations.
> 
> I did a ton of reading on airline mileage blogs, Flyertalk and Southwest's website in order to figure out how to do this. Let me know if you have any specific questions.



I recently started flying SW and liked them very much. I think it's something I may want to look into. I assume you are talking about Marriott Rewards points? Are the Marriott points and SW points a one-to-one ratio?

I have already accumulated some SW points and have lots of Marriott points.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnsontrio (May 1, 2016)

topmom101 said:


> I recently started flying SW and liked them very much. I think it's something I may want to look into. I assume you are talking about Marriott Rewards points? Are the Marriott points and SW points a one-to-one ratio?
> 
> I have already accumulated some SW points and have lots of Marriott points.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Unfortunately the Marriott points transfer at 3 to 1, IIRC.  Occasionally they offer a reduction or bonus where your points will transfer with a better ratio.  I only had 150K MR points so the travel package was not an option.  Many people on the blogs etc apply for 2 Southwest cards, the premier and the business card, receiving 50K points for each card once the spending requirement has been met.  Other hotel program points transfer as well.


----------



## mdurette (May 1, 2016)

Yes, Marriott Rewards points.   If you just want to do a simple transfer from Marriott to Southwest it is:

2,000 Rapid Rewards Points for 10,000 Marriott
5,000 Rapid Rewards Points for 20,000 Marriott
10,000 Rapid Rewards Points for 30,000 Marriott
25,000 Rapid Rewards Points for 70,000 Marriott
50,000 Rapid Rewards Points for 140,000 Marriott


All the years we have flown SW - they have never cancelled a flight for no apparent reason or changed our flight.

They also offer the best change policy in the industry.    I book the flights on points and then keep an eye on the prices.  If they go down, I simply "change" the flight and get the difference in points back in my account.  No fee for this.


----------



## topmom101 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you, ladies. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## johnsontrio (May 1, 2016)

mdurette said:


> We have been Companion Pass holders for many years.   It is by far the best travel perc in the industry.   We fly 4-5 times a year (with two being high demand school vacation weeks).   Me and Dh fly on points and DD flies on the CP.    Tremendous savings for us.
> 
> But, since we fly exclusively with SW, that does limit our destination choice.
> 
> ...



What is the best method to earn the CP a second time?  I doubt I will have a large amount of hotel points as we don't travel for work and timeshare or cruise most often for vacation.

I lived in Nashville so we have been there many times.  Other favorites include San Antonio, the Hill Country of Texas, FL for cruises and land based vacations.  We have had 2 terrible trips to Southern California, cold, rainy and mudslides.  I know, hard to believe.    Been to DR, Puerto Rico, Riveria Maya and Cancun.  Been to Utah and Colorado in the summer months, we are not skiers.  Might be interested in doing a couple more baseball weekends, St. Louis and Kansas City would be an easy weekend from here. 

I appreciate the suggestions for New England and will research that.  As far as Alaska, we have to bid our vacation time in November of the previous year, so 2016 is booked.  Waiting on a  last minute cruise would be risky for us since it would likely be 2 weeks if you add any land portion and the travel days.  I figured having Seattle-Detroit available with the CP would drop the airfare substantially.  The one way cruises afford a better experience from everything I am hearing.  Most of my family and friends have chosen Princess to take advantage of their lodges and train travel.


----------



## mdurette (May 1, 2016)

Like you, for us our vacations are also cruises and timeshares and we also use points to fly.   So, we have no SW point accumulation for any of these.

For us, we mainly earn the 110,000 points via our charging on a SW credit card and from the use of their shopping portal.    

Our CP is good now through 2016.  My 2017/2018 plan is to build up enough Marriott points for the 7 day vacation mentioned above.   I'm doing this via Marriott credit card use.   The TS vacations to Marriott resorts help with this as the resort charging I do gives extra Marriott points.

I charge anything and everything I can (an of course pay it off monthly).


----------



## Dori (May 1, 2016)

We have been loyal SW flyers for almost 15 years, but sadly, can't get their credit card since we are Canadian. Not having a SSN precludes us,  even though we maintain a residence in Florida. 

We do gather RR points from flights, E-Rewards, and Choice Privileges point transfers. We have been able to scrape together enough RR points to take several free flights over the years. 

We live in Toronto, and do the almost three hour drive to Buffalo to fly with our very favourite airline, SW!

Dori


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 1, 2016)

Here are my suggestions:
NOLA
Gulf Shores, AL
Mobile, AL
Gulfport, MS




johnsontrio said:


> Having grown weary of Delta and their ridiculous prices and service from Detroit, I transferred my Marriott Points this year and earned a Companion Pass on Southwest.  I now am able to get a free ticket for every ticket I book until the end of 2017.  We just returned from a trip to Vegas to visit our nephew stationed at McNellis and see a couple shows. Unfortunately, we brought our crappy weather with us and didn't get to enjoy much pool time.
> 
> We have a trip booked next month to catch a Tiger's game out west, tour San Fransisco and will take Amtrak to Denver overnight and fly home from there.  I wanted to try an overnight train trip before booking anything longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## VegasBella (May 2, 2016)

johnsontrio said:


> *Where on Southwest's Route map would you travel and what would you see? * All input appreciated!



NOLA
Denver
Orlando
NYC
San Diego
LA
SF
Jamaica
Mexico
Portland
Costa Rica


----------



## BocaBoy (May 2, 2016)

mdurette said:


> *Me and Dh fly on points and DD flies on the CP*.    Tremendous savings for us.



I am not familiar with the fine print on the Southwest Companion Pass.  Is it really true that you can use the CP to have a companion fly free when you are flying on an award ticket?  If so, that is compelling even to people like us, who almost never pay cash for a plane ticket.


----------



## mdurette (May 2, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I am not familiar with the fine print on the Southwest Companion Pass.  Is it really true that you can use the CP to have a companion fly free when you are flying on an award ticket?  If so, that is compelling even to people like us, who almost never pay cash for a plane ticket.




This is correct.    We book my ticket with points and daughter flies free on the companion pass.   There really is no fine print.  As long as a set is available on the flight I can book it for her.   Only I need to pay is taxes and airport charges which domestic travel is $5.60.    Recently flew to Aruba and I think the charges for her internationally were around $55.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 2, 2016)

Check Southwest Airlines website, it shows all the cities they fly to and from on a map.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2016)

Easier way to get the companion pass:

Get a business and a personal Southwest credit card through Chase, but only when they are offering 50K points for the spend to get 50K points on each card.  

You must get the cards close to the end of the year and do the spend within the first month of the year 2017.  So you have to spend $10K on those two cards to get 110,000 points.  Do not spend anything on the cards in 2016, if you want the companion pass for nearly two years.   

The companion pass is automatically given to you without asking and will show in your Southwest account, plus they mail it to you as well.  

We wore this out a few years ago, and so did our son.


----------



## johnsontrio (May 3, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Check Southwest Airlines website, it shows all the cities they fly to and from on a map.



I was hoping to get some suggestions of some great things to do, possibly off the beaten path, in the cities that Southwest serves.  Thanks to everyone that has responded.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2016)

johnsontrio said:


> I was hoping to get some suggestions of some great things to do, possibly off the beaten path, in the cities that Southwest serves.  Thanks to everyone that has responded.



I'd suggest flying into Albuquerque and then drive up to Santa Fe.  But, I may be prejudiced.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 6, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Easier way to get the companion pass:
> 
> Get a business and a personal Southwest credit card through Chase, but only when they are offering 50K points for the spend to get 50K points on each card.
> 
> ...



That's it in a nutshell.  I can't remember all the people we've told about the Companion Pass who have dismissed it as "something they wouldn't be interested in because of the need to apply  for two credit cards (to do it the most economically) and keep track of the dates"--until they realize that we've been flying places without paying for one of the tickets.  Suddenly, they are interested.

It doesn't have to be a business and personal card.  Southwest offers two different personal cards and each counts as a different product and each carries the 50,000 bonus--AT CERTAIN TIMES OF THE YEAR.  The trick, of course, is to be sure you are getting the 50,000 bonus on each; each normally carries a 30,000 bonus, so the special time periods are important.  (They also offer two different business cards, and each carries the 50,000 bonus at certain times of the year).  Obviously, those with a business could make out very well on free points from Southwest, and the points don't expire--even after the companion pass status does expire.

We do it by having husband qualify one time; then I do it the next time.  This year he qualified in Feb., so I'm the companion until the end of 2017.  

About Nov. Southwest Chase cards carry a 50,000 mile bonus for signing up.  One of us applies for two.  Each has a $2000 spending requirement within 90 days, and of course, you get points for that spending, so you are then at 104,000 points to qualify.  That leaves 6,000 spending points to accumulate.  Once you do, Southwest automatically awards companion status.  One year, it happened while we were on a cruise (2 days before the end); we emailed Southwest and requested that husband's already paid for ticket home be turned into a companion fare, and it was.

The companion is free whether the ticket is paid for in dollars or in points.  So really, since you get 100,000 points absolutely free, and presumably, buy only stuff you were planning on anyway for the rest of it, they give you 110,000 points of absolutely free flying, which is doubled because the companion costs nothing.

The only tricky part is qualifying early in the year.  The 50,000 signup bonus points will be awarded as soon as the required spending is completed.  If you complete it too early in December, it will be on the December bill and awarded in December.......and it won't count in the new year that begins the 31st, so watch when those points will be awarded, and don't complete your required spending until you are certain they won't be billed/recorded until after the first of the year!


----------



## PStreet1 (May 6, 2016)

johnsontrio said:


> I was hoping to get some suggestions of some great things to do, possibly off the beaten path, in the cities that Southwest serves.  Thanks to everyone that has responded.



Southwest now goes to Mexico--great beaches.  I'd echo the Albuquerque/Santa Fe recomendation.

I'd also suggest for "off the beaten path" Kansas City, Missouri.  There's a ton of stuff to do there, and it definitely isn't on the list of places most people immediately think of--however, there are a lot of truly excellent museums:  The Truman Library, The Truman Home, The World War I museum, the Nelson Art Gallery, the stuff from the river boat that sank--I've forgotten its name.

There is also great shopping at The Plaza (the first plannned shopping center in the U.S., and still one of the most charming), great places to eat (if you don't know K.C. barbeque, you "ain't seen nothin' yet"), gorgeous lakes and resort areas not far away (Lake of the Ozarks region--an easy drive); river boat "stuff", ....just a lot to enjoy.

Same thing is true of St. Louis, Missouri--there's a lot there.

Denver/Salt Lake/Boise are all great destinations.

Nashville's always fun.  Southwest goes soooooo many places:  https://www.southwest.com/travel_center/routemap_dyn.html


----------



## ml855 (May 18, 2016)

Our companion pass came from our Marriott points.  We purchased the travel package early January 2016 and now have a SW companion pass for me until the end of 2017.  Great for our vacations and long weekends.  We have 4 trips planned this year and am now working on where to travel to next year.  

Than in 2018 we plan on taking the year off from getting the SW pass and traveling to Hawaii on our American points.  During this time period I'm planning on growing my Marriott points by getting the Marriott credit card, etc. and purchase a Marriott travel package early 2019 for another two years of flying SW.  

The only thing we're worried about is that SW  cancels the companion program.
This is the best program, love SW.  Hoping they add more exciting places to visit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 18, 2016)

> The only thing we're worried about is that SW cancels the companion program.
> This is the best program, love SW. Hoping they add more exciting places to visit.



It's far more likely Southwest will stop converting those Marriott points to the miles needed for the companion pass.  

Previously, all points through the Ultimate Rewards Portal could transfer over to Southwest to qualify for the companion pass.  No other points transfer now, not that I am aware of.  We transfer around 60K per month over to Southwest, each and every month through that portal.  Yeah, that many.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 18, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's far more likely Southwest will stop converting those Marriott points to the miles needed for the companion pass.
> 
> Previously, all points through the Ultimate Rewards Portal could transfer over to Southwest to qualify for the companion pass.  No other points transfer now, not that I am aware of.  We transfer around 60K per month over to Southwest, each and every month through that portal.  Yeah, that many.


Chase Saphine Preferred transfers to Southwest at 1:1 (It also transfers to Marriott at 1:1)


----------



## canesfan (May 18, 2016)

This year we've done Las Vegas, Nashville, Orlando, Tucson & Phoenix. We are planning Portland and Cancun for the fall. In December we are doing Fort Lauderdale. 

I'd love to squeeze in New Orleans & Boston. 2017 goals, I suppose.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 18, 2016)

PStreet1 said:


> Chase Saphine Preferred transfers to Southwest at 1:1 (It also transfers to Marriott at 1:1)



So is it possible to transfer to Marriott, then to Southwest for the companion pass miles needed?  That would be awesome.  A roundabout way, indeed.  

We already have the Chase Ink Bold (no longer offered), and the Chase Ink Plus.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 18, 2016)

I don't know, but both are on the list.


----------



## MastiffMom (May 19, 2016)

Is it possible to do this if I already have a SW premier card?  I guess what I'm asking is this - if you've already applied/used the card for the companion pass, can you cancel the card and then do it again next year?  I'd love to take advantage of this as I love SW and have been really happy with their card, too.  Thanks!


----------

